# Gottiline



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

Gottiline was founded by Richard Barajas of West Side Kennels. He is the owner of Gottiline's foundation sire, "The Notorious Juan Gotty". In 1997, he purchased Gotty from a gentleman by the name of Tony Moore. (Tony Moore is the owner of Gray Line Kennels in Los Angeles, California. The foundation bitch of Greyline was the late Showtime. Showtime is the producer of Gotty's father, 'PR' Greyline's Raider 2.) He purchase Gotty for the amount of $1,300. When Gotty was approximately 7 weeks old his sire, "Raider" passed away. When Gotty was 7 months he sired his first litter. He went on to produce many foundation males and females including Coldens Blue Rhino, and Felony (The sire and dam of 21 Blackjack), New Troijan's Dillenger, Pate's Blue Beast, Gottiline's Monster, Do Good Big Boy, and Westside's Capone just to name a few. Gotty is the sire of nearly 650 U.K.C. registered American Pit Bull Terriers. Since 1997, Gottiline has spread across the USA, Canada, China, the Philippines, and Japan. Juan Gotty will go down in history as one of the greatest dogs in the bully movement.

Most Gottiline dogs I have encountered would qualify under the Extreme class...they used to be one of my favorite bloodlines but more and more I am seeing these dogs being bred too extreme...causing alot of faults I wouldn't want in a dog...an awesome cross is Gotti/Edge...the edge usually cleans it up very nicely...still keeping that extreme look!

Here's a video showing alot of Gottiline dogs...tribute to Juan Gotti...


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Great info John.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Outstanding info John. Good to see some informative info/video clips on Notorious Juan Gotti and where he comes from, as well as how the line was created.


----------

